# The Vandoos In Afghanistan



## Avary (30 Nov 2007)

Found on Youtube.

A farewell parade in Quebec City. Contrary to what the MSM would have you believe, the people of Québec love their brave heroes : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWVMndVGPII

The Vandoos Have Landed : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GhSt9nlzHQ

Royal 22e Régiment, montage : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EKPJankwCw

Operation Eagle Eye : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-UYH3PumOc

On Patrol with the Vandoos : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMsRYz9OfNA

The Canadian war toilet   : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEQJ2mi_kE8

Go Vandoos! We are with you.

Je me souviens.


----------



## deedster (30 Nov 2007)

Great videos, thanks for posting them.


----------



## geo (30 Nov 2007)

gread vid of the parade.... the band didn't go over though.... those red jackets woulda just brought back some bad memories to the Afghans


----------

